# Regular Pax who DON'T tip: Friend or Foe?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm talking about Pax that take an easy route $17 trip and are super nice people, but they just don't tip EVER


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Friend or Foe?


Pain in the ass...... ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

$17 non-tipping is costing you money if even 1 out of 5 alternative passengers tip. That’s a lot of time with one person in the car not tipping when you’d probably have as much as a 50% chance of getting a tip on the 1-3 rides you could get in that time. I’ve been there but not with repeat passengers.

Some people don’t understand why tipping is important. Others know but don’t care, treating tipping like the “pay what you can” system that it is.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Winter nuts are nice


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

As so long as that ride takes u to a good area for ubering its good. If its out to boonies than no


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

freddieman said:


> As so long as that ride takes u to a good area for ubering its good. If its out to boonies than no


What he said... A $17 ride to the country is costing me money and I'd expect a tip.. after the 3rd time I'd down rate him so we weren't paired again.

On the other hand a $17 ride downtown where it surges every morning regardless of tip putd me in a position to make good money and I'd probably tolerate a non tipped in this case... and I would probably work toward making this repeat passenger a Private clientele where I'd make more money and he'd save some too.

So each is a different beast. I would make my future plans based on those criteria. You are really costing yourself money on trip A while your deadheading back to civilization to catch your next ride ...

Hope it helps....


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Friend without benefits!!!


----------

